
Vintage electronics for trusted radiation measurements - salgernon
https://www.osti.gov/servlets/purl/1616454
======
jeffrallen
Wonder how long it would take a 6502 to do dinner public key cryptography
operations. Would be an interesting addition to an e-voting system.

------
brudgers
recently,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23100735](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23100735)

